# Classical Guitar is Edmonton and Calgary this weekend



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Carlos Perez is playing in Edmonton tonight and in Calgary tomorrow. 
Info on the Edmonton show at http://www.edmontonclassicalguitarsociety.org/ and the Calgary one at http://classicalguitarsocietyofcalgary.com/concert.html

If you want to get a taste of what to expect check out 
[video=youtube;ZrgR8eXF6D4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrgR8eXF6D4[/video]

I'm always amazed when someone is willing to fly from another hemisphere just to play 2 shows then fly home.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Great guitarist! Enjoy the performance!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to it. The first concert of the season is always the most work but we offered an early bird special on season tickets this year so a lot of people have already bought theirs. Hopefully that will make tomorrow a little less chaotic. Once the concert actually starts I can just relax and listen.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice. Enjoy.

I haven't attended a solo classical guitar performance since seeing Liona Boyd many years ago. There is a classical guitar festival in Sauble Beach (of all places) annually. http://www.saubleguitarfest.com/ It's not far from me but I've never been free to go.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I saw Liona Boyd in 1995. It was the same night the the Eagle's reunion tour played in here. I took the C-Train downtown with some friends and all of the middle aged guys got off at Stampede station for the Eagles, leaving just 3 teenagers on the train going to hear Liona Boyd. That was actually a really good week for classical guitar here. Within 7 days of each other Liona Boyd, Oscar Ghiglia, and Christopher Parkening all played in Calgary. I can't believe it was almost 20 years ago.

A bunch of us were actually talking about that a little while ago. I don't think there are any classical guitarists who are known to general music fans outside of just the classical guitar world right now. None that I can think of anyway.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, I was actually in Edmonton on Friday night, but had other commitments.

Well keep posting these things, eventually one will happen when I'm able to attend.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

zontar said:


> Well keep posting these things, eventually one will happen when I'm able to attend.


Next one is November 9th - http://classicalguitarsocietyofcalgary.com/concert.html

Carlos's concert was excellent. It was one of the most traditional classical guitar concerts I've seen in the last few years : a South American guitarist
in a tux playing Spanish and South American music on a guitar that was made in Madrid. Segovia would approve.


----------

